# Adoption for new residents in Canada?



## pinksmarties

Hi 

My Brother and SIL are currently undergoing their 1st round of IVF (UK). They have been accepted for Residency in Canada (all stamped and signed).

They have been delayed moving until the IVF here has been done and if they are not successful they hope to adopt in Canada once they have moved (early next year).

I am just wondering if anyone has any experience with new residency/adoption and adoption in general in Canada. I fear they are thinking it will be a straight forward process as it might be here in the UK, but I worry that it will not.

Many thanks


----------



## Axl2

I think it depends on the area but for most provinces they would have to live their for at least a year. Then go through all the steps. It's pricy too if they go through an agency. But they should call and talk to agency in the area they plan on moving to.


----------



## TTC First

It also depends on the age they are looking for. We fostered a newborn that was given up at birth by her parents. It took 2.5 years for her to be adopted. It can take a while if you are looking for a baby.


----------

